# Hi Point 380 question



## albright1695 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ive got a HiPoint .380 that I want to carry in the truck occasionally(on the seat). Not the best brand out there,but it was cheap and its all I need. Heres the issue? Had a problem with 2 rounds cycling through it just fine. The 3rd round would jam going into the barrel. I figured out it was the spring in the clip. It was weak from keeping the clip full all the time. Bought a new clip,problem solved. BUT.... Now should I leave the new clip empty all the time and just put the bullets in the clip when Im gonna carry it? Thats kinda PITA to do every time,especially when you want to grab it when youre headed out the door in a hurry.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 24, 2012)

There have been studies of loaded mags vs. unloaded mags, and the effect on spring tension over time.

In those studies, at least with military-grade mags, it showed no appreciable effect. They did change mag followers on M-16's from the original aluminum, to the newer green nylon.

But with certain mag brands, or firearm manufacturer brands, it's hard to say what the effect would be from keeping mags loaded over time.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 24, 2012)

A couple ideas would be to not load it all the way. Maybe just to 80% capacity. Put a little less pressure on the spring so it may hold up better. Also you can take mags apart, so try stretching out the spring by hand and see if that corrects it. When you have the mag apart, clean and lubricate it. Some guys even wax the inside of the mag to eliminate friction and it does not collect dust / dirt that way. Last thought is that a better brand of gun may perform better for ya.
Tim


----------



## dennis (Jan 2, 2013)

Own a C9 and a 45ACP and with the Hi Point all you need to do with the mags is get out the leatherman and tweak the lips out on the mag every slightly. I've run threw several boxes of ppu and winchester ammo without a jam. Takes about 2 minutes to tweak each mag.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 8, 2013)

X2 for mag lip tweak. I have a keltec .380 that was my wifes, I hated it she hated it. Jamomatic..... I read about the mag lip tweak, it has shot 100 rounds no issue. I love my little .380 pocket gun now. I also lubed the rails good. No fte's or ftf.......


----------

